
Kroger to stop accepting Visa credit cards at more of its stores - kimsk112
https://www.bizjournals.com/milwaukee/news/2019/03/01/kroger-to-stop-accepting-visa-credit-cards-at-more.html
======
byandyphillips
Really bold move, good for Kroger. However, I wish they had a substitute in
place - like they started accepting Venmo, PayPal, or build their own "Bill me
Later".

~~~
momentmaker
Or maybe some cryptocurrencies like Bitcoin.

